# Why Obama Is Not A Christian



## Lowjack (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## formula1 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re:*

No surprises there, but thanks for the post.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Coming from someoneone who is Jewish and not a Christian..........

 Ya can't be both can ya? Belive that Jesus was the Son of God and claim to be Jewish? 

 Well maybe you can Jackie.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 23, 2011)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Coming from someoneone who is Jewish and not a Christian..........
> 
> Ya can't be both can ya? Belive that Jesus was the Son of God and claim to be Jewish?
> 
> Well maybe you can Jackie.



So the apostles and teh first church were not jewish ?
I think you should go and keep hunting bottles, LOL


----------



## Crubear (Feb 23, 2011)

wonder how many people who claim to be Christian will be claimed by the Christ?


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 23, 2011)

Crubear said:


> wonder how many people who claim to be Christian will be claimed by the Christ?



"Many are called ,few are chosen"


----------



## huntmore (Feb 23, 2011)

I think obama feels he is the leader of his own religion.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lowjack! This view is in the wide gate. Lowjack you are in the wide gate! Grow up. Your christianity is all hat and no cows. 

You use the John 14;6 to condem a fellow christian because he does not hold your doctines? Any christian can use scripture to denigrade( to stone)  another christian for the doctrines they hold dear. I'm not certain that is the intended purpose of scripture? No wait I'm certain it is not.

When the former President was torturing prisoners and bragging about it where were your rightious stones?

Because you are an exorcist do you think you can medicate with a little evil?

Why is your heart so full of hate? Do yourself a favor. Forgive your enemies.

Take a break and read James chapter 3.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 24, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Lowjack! This view is in the wide gate. Lowjack you are in the wide gate! Grow up. Your christianity is all hat and no cows.
> 
> You use the John 14;6 to condem a fellow christian because he does not hold your doctines? Any christian can use scripture to denigrade( to stone)  another christian for the doctrines they hold dear. I'm not certain that is the intended purpose of scripture? No wait I'm certain it is not.
> 
> ...



While we are not called on to condemn others (only their sinful actions, having first taken the appropriate steps concerning our own sin), we ARE called to be wise and recognize those who are the enemies of the Gospel of Christ. We are called to direct them to the truth found only in Christ, if they are willing to be led.

In your 2nd paragraph, 1st sentence, you ask a good question, one that depends on determining whether we are talking about a "fellow Christian" or not. The posted video clip correctly answers that question with Scripture and sound reasoning. 

Christianity only allows for a narrow view of how we can relate to God and within that context, it applies to all those claiming to be Christian. Either a person holds those views without equivocation and confirms the claim to be a Christian by that confession, or a person takes it upon himself/herself to personally modify those views and, thus doing, denies his or her claim to being a follower of Christ.  No one can have it both ways. 

Christ did not allow for a follower to decide that there is any other way to the Father, but through the Son. Obama, by his own words, has expressed a universalist doctrine that disavows his claim to be a follower of Christ.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 24, 2011)

gtparts said:


> While we are not called on to condemn others (only their sinful actions, having first taken the appropriate steps concerning our own sin), we ARE called to be wise and recognize those who are the enemies of the Gospel of Christ. We are called to direct them to the truth found only in Christ, if they are willing to be led.
> 
> In your 2nd paragraph, 1st sentence, you ask a good question, one that depends on determining whether we are talking about a "fellow Christian" or not. The posted video clip correctly answers that question with Scripture and sound reasoning.
> 
> ...



Lowjack is doing a political attact on Obama via bible tumping. At first he said that Obama was a muslim. Since this has been disproved. Now he says Obama is not a christian. If this does not work. I suppose next Obama will be possessed.

John 14.6 has been used buy many in all denominations to kick the teeth in of denominations deemed with false doctrines, false notions of the gospel, false notions of who Jesus was, False notion of the Kingdom,  etc...
Start from Cromwell and work your way here..if you what a short course...but of course you can go further back as Lowjack has done...here before.

Problem is that it begs that we pin down Jesus to condem the worth of a man. Something I don't think Jesus would approve of.

It is attributed that Obama said " There are many paths to the same place." Next we are lead to believe that this contradicts  John 14.6. Which it does not.

The idea that Obama's testamony that for him Jesus is the only way and by doing so it negates that He is not the saviour of the world is foolish. I can only think of Paul running the roads of Asia sharing his testimony with patience and how this somehow deviously negated Jesus as Saviour of the world. No sorry...I don't by that oil. 

It is smeared that Obama say that Jesus' death on the cross was unnessary because there are many ways to God  -- all of which he never said.

To tag a white cross which is covered by the shouting red no entry X  and Obama's sour looking mug is a cheap piece of work.

"Who are your going to believe Jesus or Obama?" The video says.

Who are we going to believe Jesus or Lowjack.

You are probably right come to think of it. It's a no brainer. Barabas is very believable.

It is attributed to Carl Rove but never proved that he once smeared a political candidate because of sexual orientation. Perhaps Lowjack can find a video on that. I'm sure it must exist out there and a whole sheave of scripture to further smear it up.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 24, 2011)

gtparts said:


> While we are not called on to condemn others (only their sinful actions, having first taken the appropriate steps concerning our own sin), we ARE called to be wise and recognize those who are the enemies of the Gospel of Christ. We are called to direct them to the truth found only in Christ, if they are willing to be led.
> 
> In your 2nd paragraph, 1st sentence, you ask a good question, one that depends on determining whether we are talking about a "fellow Christian" or not. The posted video clip correctly answers that question with Scripture and sound reasoning.
> 
> ...



Are my UCC In Laws not Christians because they don't take the Bible literally?


----------



## formula1 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re:*

Well, this thing isn't LowJack's opinion, he just posted it. It is the opinion of the Christian Anti-Defamation Comission and it is narrated by the Rev. Don Hamer (of San Diego).

Just an observation!

But I am absolutely confident that there is only 1 path to God the Father and that is Jesus just as He said in John 14:6.  Anything else is a lie, and well-meaning Christians who do not share that viewpoint are simply wrong. I am so sorry if that drives an impasse between others claiming Christ and myself, but you must know the truth. God bless!


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 24, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Well, this thing isn't LowJack's opinion, he just posted it. It is the opinion of the Christian Anti-Defamation Comission and it is narrated by the Rev. Don Hamer (of San Diego).
> 
> Just an observation!
> 
> But I am absolutely confident that there is only 1 path to God the Father and that is Jesus just as He said in John 14:6.  Anything else is a lie, and well-meaning Christians who do not share that viewpoint are simply wrong. I am so sorry if that drives an impasse between others claiming Christ and myself, but you must know the truth. God bless!



Amen!

Yes, the only way to God is through his son Jesus!

Period, end of story, print!!!!!!!!!!

Obama is not a Christian; his spoken beliefs prove it.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 24, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Lowjack is doing a political attact on Obama via bible tumping. At first he said that Obama was a muslim. Since this has been disproved. Now he says Obama is not a christian. If this does not work. I suppose next Obama will be possessed.
> 
> John 14.6 has been used buy many in all denominations to kick the teeth in of denominations deemed with false doctrines, false notions of the gospel, false notions of who Jesus was, False notion of the Kingdom,  etc...
> Start from Cromwell and work your way here..if you what a short course...but of course you can go further back as Lowjack has done...here before.
> ...



I am curious where you think you saw a political statement in the OP or  the embedded clip. Perhaps I am narcoleptic and slept through the part  that related to politics or did you just make that leap based on Obama  being very political in his public life? No mention was made of Obama's  presidency or his political party. How does that constitute a "political  attact" (your exact words, sir)? Recheck LJ's post and clip! 

Secondly, if you can grasp Obama's comment concerning "many paths to the same place" in response to the question he was asked, and you do not understand how John 14:6 is contradictory, then there is little hope for your ability to reason. John 14:6 expresses the exclusivity that Jesus is the only way for all men. Obama's statement is in direct conflict with the single message and intent of that verse. Either Jesus is the only provision or He is not. There is no other option, but to twist the meaning of what Obama said or the meaning of what Jesus said, so that one could begin to say that they are not contradictory.




ambush80 said:


> Are my UCC In Laws not Christians because they don't take the Bible literally?



Let's see......
Sixty-six books written over 20+ centuries with one central theme, in many literary styles and at least three languages, having numerous accounts of verifiable historic events, as well as stories to support teaching specific valid principles, some of which were literally true (the stories) and perhaps others that were fictional, that, nevertheless, were teaching tools.
Hmmmm...... I suppose those who think it is 100% literal are just as far off base as those who think it is 100% non-literal. Where exactly do your in-laws fall..... somewhere between the extremes??

It might help to know that the Bible, regardless of whether it uses history, poetry,or an assortment of literary devices including fictional narratives, to reveal the truth of God, His character, His will, and His way, is true. 

Just because something is not literal, does not make it deceitful or untrustworthy. Symbolic representation can be accurate and reveal truths concerning the subject that underlies and gives rise to the symbols.

Likewise, just because something is literal does not make it correct and trustworthy. Lies can be literal or symbolic in nature.

Lessons and principles can be communicated through real or fictional stories.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 24, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Let's see......
> Sixty-six books written over 20+ centuries with one central theme, in many literary styles and at least three languages, having numerous accounts of verifiable historic events, as well as stories to support teaching specific valid principles, some of which were literally true (the stories) and perhaps others that were fictional, that, nevertheless, were teaching tools.
> Hmmmm...... I suppose those who think it is 100% literal are just as far off base as those who think it is 100% non-literal. Where exactly do your in-laws fall..... somewhere between the extremes??
> 
> ...



Good stuff GT.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 24, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Lowjack is doing a political attact on Obama via bible tumping. At first he said that Obama was a muslim. Since this has been disproved. Now he says Obama is not a christian. If this does not work. I suppose next Obama will be possessed.
> 
> John 14.6 has been used buy many in all denominations to kick the teeth in of denominations deemed with false doctrines, false notions of the gospel, false notions of who Jesus was, False notion of the Kingdom,  etc...
> Start from Cromwell and work your way here..if you what a short course...but of course you can go further back as Lowjack has done...here before.
> ...



My view On Obama Is not political, quite contrary my view and opinion is that he is not a christian , he does not produce the fruits of the Spirit, he is Man full of hate and full of ego, hater of Israel and wants to see Israel destroy and given to the Arabs.
He has claimed to be a Muslim and a Christian, you cannot be both.
In Fact Gordon you are guilty of judging a fellow Christian when you said the things you said about me, so look at the plank in your eye before you see the straw in mine and hold your tongue and ask before you accuse, The Video is self explanatory.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is what Paul says about mankind,

Romans 1, 19-20

19. For that which is known about God is evident to them and made plain in their inner consciousness, because God [Himself] has shown it to them.

20.For ever since the creation of the world His invisible nature and attributes, have been made intelligible and clearly discernible in and throught the things that have been made. So men are without excuse.

This is what John says about Jesus.

Chapter 1
1. In the beginning [ before all time] was the Word (Christ) and the Word was with God and the Word was God.

2. He was present originally with God.

3.All things were made and came inot existence through Him; and without Him was not even on thing made that has come into being.

4.In Him was Life, and the Life was the Light of men.

5. And the Light shines on in the darkness, for the darkness has never over powered it.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 24, 2011)

That's right the light shines in teh darkness and I just put the spot light on Mr. Obama and call him out as not a Christian.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article5567187.ece


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## gtparts (Feb 28, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article5567187.ece



Could not find a Bible in the White House??? That alone says something. Maybe some well-meaning person removed them so O would not be offended.


----------

